# Winter Pics



## Oquirrh the V

I had to share some winter pics. Oquirrh is loving the snow. Share some of your winter pics.


----------



## dmak

Looks like fun we're jealous. I don't have any winter pics from this year yet. Its still 80 degrees here


----------



## adrino

Wow! Now that's some amount of snow!!! 8)

It's still only autumn here in London, all we have is rain... Plenty of that though... :-\


----------



## harrigab

here's one from last winter, not had any snow here in NW England yet this autumn/winter


----------



## AcadianTornado

A few of today's variety!


----------



## AcadianTornado

Forgot this one..


----------



## Coya

Walking in a Winter wonderland


----------



## tanners_mama

Snow day fun


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Beautiful pictures.  Just wish we had some snow here.


----------



## OttosMama

Suliko took some fantastic photos on our walk together last week. 




Vizslas make every season so much more fun!


----------



## GarysApollo

Great pictures every one! Wish we would get some snow here in Maryland, it has been a while for us.


----------



## datacan

First real snow fall this year.


----------



## DougAndKate

We haven't had much but we make sure we're out there whenever it snows. Elroy goes nuts and has a blast.


----------



## timgillbo

Max loves the snow


----------



## Suliko

*OttosMama*, I can't believe I forgot the memory card for my nice camera  The phone didn't do justice to all the fun they had  

*datacan*, I just can't get over the outfit ;D

Here are some of the pics from my two crazies and our first real snow!


----------



## datacan

Suliko... Pacsi is pretty  That last picture belongs in a calendar.
Great job.


----------



## Suliko

Awwe thanks, datacan  I'll let her know!


----------



## Darcy1311

This is one of Darcy, taken last year as we have yet to get some snow,so far just flood's, wind and deep mud,all we need now is a plague of locust's......................anyway enough of that. here is Darcy...


----------



## datacan

It will get better for Darcy.... We experience a little warmup as well... From -13C last week to just hovering around 0C.

Gotta admit though, these dogs look good even covered in mud


----------



## mswhipple

datacan, I just LOVE Sam's winter sweater!! How cute is that?! ;D ;D


These are some fabulous winter photos! Wish I was more of a photographer... That's all I can say. Willie enjoys the snow very much, but in short bursts. He doesn't like to be cold for very long. Thanks, everyone, for sharing your photos!


----------



## Darcy1311

Can anybody tell me how you do those multiple photos on a thread....this is another of Darcy in last years snow..this years is YET to come...looking at this photo Darcy looks like a crazed beast in the distance..


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/vizslas-enjoying-carmel.html

Winter afternoon, Carmel-by-the Sea.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple

Beautiful photos, RBD!! Love that little cottage, too.


----------



## timgillbo

Snow is melting


----------



## Jackieb

I will have to post some winter pics tomorrow when our pup Wes experiences his first blizzard. Up to 100cm of snow expected in the next 24 hrs.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

We are getting another huge storm tonight. Maybe I will have some more pictures to post.


----------



## Cavedog

Dax's first snow.


----------



## Darcy1311

Finally got some snow in York this year....this was Darcy this afternoon...she hates this coat, but it stops her looking like a fox....


----------



## AcadianTornado

Nice coat! Where did you get it? (I'd love one for W!)


----------



## Darcy1311

I bought it from Amazon.co .UK...Darcy is real skinny only 16 kilos so it had to be taken in quite a bit, but she was out in falling snow for nearly 2 hours today and she was bone dry and lovely and warm...it's a rivers west coat,in the US they do a bright orange but dowdy UK only come in camouflage...nice though..


----------



## MilesMom

Miles in Idyllwild!


----------



## AcadianTornado

I have the Orange river's west... I'll have to check if I can get it down here!


----------



## Darcy1311

AcadianTornado said:


> I have the Orange river's west... I'll have to check if I can get it down here!


...

I must admit I prefer the orange........to the camouflage..


----------



## Hbomb

H in the frost  He doesn't really like the cold though, he stands on our feet to keep warm!!


----------



## Ozkar

Great pics guys n gals. Keep em coming. Sorry I can't contribute, but the snow melts in transit from the freezer to the back yard. It's11pm and it's still 38 degrees.............


----------



## harrigab

this is from last winter too, more snow due so I'll get some more up to date pics this weekend ;D


----------



## redbirddog

Southern Arizona winter. Land of the snow bird. Many thousands suround US here North of Yuma. Many thousands more in Quartzsite.

Bailey and Chloe enjoy the hills and dry stream beds.
Cold North wind blowing against the motor home.

Sun will be up.soon and we will explore more.

Many stories on RBD when I get back home to my computer to download pictures.
Happy trails,
Rod


----------



## Angie NG

Bella enjoying the snow


----------



## Vida

Yesterday in somerset. Uk


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy yesterday in York. As the abominable snow woman..............sorry I dont know how to turn the photo before posting...


----------



## Darcy1311

Two snowmen and her Gingerness Darcy........on a snowman hunt.. 8)


----------



## Oquirrh the V

This is on top of Mount Olympus in Salt Lake City, UT. I mostly like this picture because it shows off Oquirrh's new collar...that I love. ;D


----------



## DougAndKate

One from this weekend...


----------



## BrodiVizsla

Brodi in the snow on a walk round Rydal water Lake district!


----------



## timgillbo

New dusting of snow


----------



## VictoriaW

This snow turned to rain about an hour after these photos were taken, but it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Shivangi

Here's Imli with the zoomies! :


----------



## harrigab

a bit of snow today


----------



## RubyRoo

harrigab said:


> a bit of snow today
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Look at that gorgeous girl! Great pic!


----------



## texasred

Took the words right out of my mouth. Ruby is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Kdwyer915

Happy guy


----------



## dmak

*Re: Re: Winter Pics*



harrigab said:


> a bit of snow today
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Harri - I love this pic. Ruby is quite the looker! I love the SH/WH mix (secretly envious of your pup)


----------



## dmak

We only have 2 seasons in New Orleans, hot and really hot. This was shot last month on a deer hunt while it was 75 degrees F (a little to warm for the deer).


----------



## DaveD

Heres 14 week old Penny playing around in the backyard.


----------



## OttosMama

Took these a few days after the blizzard


----------



## texasred

I'm jealous of all the snow pictures.
Guess I'll have to make a run farther north next winter.


----------



## DougAndKate

A few from last weekend


----------



## AlmaPup

Few weeks ago...


----------



## harrigab

we thought we'd seen the back of the snow,,,,till it came again this morning


----------



## Rudy

Better

then Perflexions to me mate" 

Perfect ;D


----------

